# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Mixing HGH with Sodium Chloride Water

## test74

It might sound stupid but wanted to know if Sodium Chloride Water (sterile water with 0.9% sodium chloride) they sell online will degrade or Kill the GH and if not does anyone know how long it will last in that solution? I always use Bacteriostatic water but everywhere I look its out of stock until January-February of 2013. I want to make sure my GH wont degrade or go to waste

----------


## gixxerboy1

then make ur own ba. I wouldnt use it.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Bacteriostatic sodium chloride should be fine. Its just saline solution.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

If you're going to use HGH for a while it might be worth while to get some Benzyl Alcohol and a couple of syringe filters and make your own BW. I've been making my own for years it's easy and convenient.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

It won't hurt your gh but it doesnt prevent the future growth of bacteria like ba does. I'd only use it if you pin it all direcly after reconstitution and don't have to store it.

----------


## swithuk

im using this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10ml-of-LO...531795c&_uhb=1

is it ok ?

i tend to reconstitute with this and then use the next day .... is this ok ?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

It's prob fine for a day but I'd look into getting some bac water.

----------


## swithuk

> It's prob fine for a day but I'd look into getting some bac water.


ok thanks

----------


## largerthannormal

prob solved

http://www.liquidations-outlet.com/b...tic_water.html

----------


## sgt2jay

if it say this on the label you should be gtg. contains sodium chloride 9 mg and 0.9% (9 mg/ml) benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative. the alcohol is what is important.

----------


## OnTheSauce

19 dollars plus shipping? Gtfo.

----------


## largerthannormal

Its 30mls bro BAC is much more pricey than sodium chloride...

can you find it cheaper?

----------


## gixxerboy1

$19 is alot for it but you spend a ton of $$ on gh, i would rather spend another $19 and use the correct water

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Its 30mls bro BAC is much more pricey than sodium chloride...
> 
> can you find it cheaper?


I bought 20 bottles for 4 bucks each earlier this year so im good. Id say make it yourself before paying 19 plus shipping per 30ml. And as long as u use Bacteriostatic sodium chloride it shouldn't be an issue. Its just saline solution.

----------


## largerthannormal

agreed there is BAC water then BAC water with sodium chloride and then sodium chloride water both the BA and the Nacl are dosed at .9 so it gets a little confusing as to which is best. Ive always used BAC water without Sodium Chrloride, but after reading a bit today i may switch to BAC water with sodium chloride. its cheaper too. 

I did by the way find it for cheaper than $19 esp since its only good for 28 days or so either way you go. I found 10ml vials for those peptide users. 

agreed though the sodium chloride is just to keep the same salt level as what we have naturally. isotonic i think is the word?

also just sterile water for one time use deals...

----------

